# Enlightenment



## j0r93a1 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm a new user of FreeBsd
i'm having a trouble installin' enlightenment, cause on ports i must wait a lot of time, so i've decided to install offline 

how can i do that?
i mean by downloadin' the package and then intalling by mounting the cdroom

cause i've seen on enlightenment site but i can't find some info obout this 

thks

you could reply in spanish too.:\


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 13, 2009)

If building from ports is an issue for you, you can always use the command pkg_add to remotely fetch the binary for any software in no time.


```
pkg_add -r enlightenment
```

Please read manpage of pkg_add for more information.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 13, 2009)

also make sure that thats the enlightenment you want. the enlightenment package is dr17. the e16 package is enlightenment dr16.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

I think his problem is net speed....
install ftp/axel, then in file /etc/make.conf

```
FETCH_CMD=axel
FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS= -n 2 -a
DISABLE_SIZE=yes
```

This will let you fetch files in multiple sessions.... should be faster.


----------

